# Suggestions For Living Room?



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

So the folks are looking at TVs now and they (my Dad rather) have some odd demands. They have this entertainment center. Its a substantial unit, verticallt oriented with a place for a tv above a spot for stereo gear. Since it was cleary designed for CRTs, the spot for the tv is only 41.5" wide and about the same height. 

They don't want to get rid of it, even though it is totally obsolete and will seriously restrict the options available.

So anyway, it looks like we might have to go LCD, because of the use of the room, so can anyone suggest some models for closer inspection that would fit this ridiculous size restraint? I might get him to agree to cut the top off the thing and allow for whatever size we want, but for now, lets try to keep it under 42" wide.

I know toshiba makes some with slim bezels that might help.

I'd like to lead them towards 1080p, but they're sort of cheap, so it might be a tough sell. 

I guess the budget is $1500 max. Lets hear em, guys!

Thanks, tv's aren't my area of expertise.:rolleyesno:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It seems like there are fifty eleven of these things to choose from... it's enough to confuse anyone IMO. I'm not up on LCD, so I'll pass to hopefully someone who is.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Vizio 42" LCD $900 @ sam's club, 40.5" wide.

Decent picture (I mean, for $900, can you complain), works well in strong lighting. We have this TV in our Campus Center Lounge, let me know if you have specific questions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

You might check the Pannasonic 42" @ visual apex 909.00, 40.2 wide
http://www.visualapex.com/plasma/Plasma_details.asp?VA=Panasonic&chPartNumber=TH-42PH10UKA

Good luck, Sam:bigsmile:


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

eugovector said:


> Vizio 42" LCD $900 @ sam's club, 40.5" wide.
> 
> Decent picture (I mean, for $900, can you complain), works well in strong lighting. We have this TV in our Campus Center Lounge, let me know if you have specific questions.


I can complain about anything. 

I'll take a look at those models. I don't really care for shopping at places that don't specialize in electronics, however. I'd really like to be able to hook up a BluRay player to it and see it with a decent source. 

Thanks guys. Are there any others you folks might suggest I look at. Maybe closer to the higher end of the budget? Then I'd be able to see the difference you get with an extra 4 or 500 bucks.:spend:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

The real problem is that 4-5 gets you a 50" :bigsmile:at the same site. But then it wont fit in the cabinet.:foottap:

Good luck, Sam


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm ready to take a Skillsaw to it. Seems pretty sadt to limit yourself to such a small screen just to keep old furnature around.

Oh well, I don't watch tv up there anyway. I'm still working on them, though.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

What'd they end up getting, Randy?

I think I'm with you, Skilsaw it is


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I went to Ultimate with my mom and she ended up getting a JVC 42" 720p LCD.

I know it's not 1080p and all, but side by side, it looked better than most everything but the plasmas. Plus it was $900. The 40" was $1200, so I told her to pull the trigger. I hooked up my HDA3 and was thoroughly impressed. Looks great. OTA is another story, though, esp SD. I imagine that will improve ten fold by moving the receiver into the same room.

As for the furnature, the entertainment center is on craigslist. The TV is in the parents' bedroom till they get a new stand. Surprisingly, some of the stuff at walmart is really well built and pretty nice looking. I think that's where its coming from. At least if I get my way...

I'm trying to get them to let me set up a real mild HT up there using a spare Yamaha receiver I have and my mom's bose and JBL speakers.


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Good deal, Randy. Sounds like you're making progress!

Yeah SD channels can be a mess on HD displays...personally, I can't wait till they've all gone the way of the 8-track.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it would look a lot better with the DVR/Sat Receiver hooked directly to the tv with S-Vid. OTA HD looks really good, though. I was expecting something like what you see in most stores, but it looks really nice. It's a nice set. Now we just have to move it into the living room, get a BluRay and set up all our retired equipment into a third home theater.


----------

